# Ken Follett's "The Pillars of the Earth"



## BeautifulDisaster (Jul 14, 2006)

Has anyone ever read any of Ken Follett's novels?

I wanted to find a new (to me anyway) author so I had a book to read when I go to the beach next week.  I picked out "The Pillars of the Earth"... has anyone read this? What do you think about "The Pillars of the Earth"? 

What do you think about Ken Follett as a novelist? Just curious.


----------



## Buddhapants (Jul 16, 2006)

Pillars of the Earth is a great book! It was the only Follet book that I could ever really get into though.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Jul 17, 2006)

That's good to hear. I'm excited to start it!


----------



## andreaypich (Jul 29, 2006)

I thought it was tremendously overrated and pretentious. I like to read Ken Follett's books in summer, and believed this was his worst. I think he's better doing the mistery thing. I really enjoyed 'A Very Dangerous Fortune' and 'A Place Called Freedom'.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm about 200ish pages into his novel, and it IS very tedious, but I actually like it. Not sure why.. lol but I just do. I'll have to keep those other books in mind though.


----------



## DesolateValkyrie (Nov 25, 2006)

oh, my God! i love that book. it's just wonderful. go for it! i've been waiting for it's sequel for six years!


----------



## Foxee (Nov 25, 2006)

I've read Pillars of the Earth as well as several other Ken Follett novels. I enjoyed it. Another one I liked was Eye of the Needle (if I have the title right...it's been awhile).

If you're looking for other authors, too... have you read Terry Pratchett? He's one of my new favorites. He writes fantasy satire which is just rich and hilarious.


----------

